# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ضبط العلم للشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي

## نبيل عليش الجزائري

نصيحة ذهبية لكل طالب علم من فضيلة الشيخ الشنقيطي - حفظه الله -. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


إخوتي الكرام : 
أسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بتلك الكلمات العظيمة
لطلاب العلم والتي اقتطفتها من بستان فضيلة الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي - حفظه الله تعالى وسدد خطاه - :
يقول الشيخ - حفظه الله - : 
أولا : أوصي إخواني طلاب العلم بتقوى الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- .
ثانيا : الأهم في العلم ضبطه وليس كثرته ولا كثرة مسائله .
من الناس من قرأ من العلم القليل فبارك الله له، فحاز الثواب الجليل ، ومنهم من قرأ من العلم الكثير ونزع الله منه البركة فلم ينتفع في نفسه ولم ينفع الله به .
أوصي طلاب العلم لأمر مهم جدا وهو قضية ضبط العلم ، ونحن كنا قبل رمضان قد أخذنا كتب العبادات، وسرنا على طريقة الحقيقة ضغطنا فيها طلاب العلم كثيرا، وأخذنا دورة إلى أن انتهينا من كتاب العبادات كاملا .
طالب العلم الذي هو بحق ويريد أن يرضي الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- لا يفوّت من العلم شيئا ، وإذا أردت أن ترى طالب العلم بحقّ فانظر إليه في تحضيره للدرس ، وأيضاً في ضبطه لما يقال أثناء الدرس ، وفهمه وتحصيله وحرصه على أن لا يفوته شيء ، وانظر إليه بعد انتهاء مجلس العلم كيف يرجع ويراجع ، فإن رأت عيناك طالب علم شغله الله بقراءة هذا العلم مستشعرا للأمانة ، ويعلم الله أنه ما جلس بين يدي شيخه ولا جلس مجلس علم إلا وقد قرأ وأتعب نفسه حتى لا تضيع منه كلمة أو لا يضيع منه حرف قبل الكلمة ، لأنه يعرف ويعلم أن الله سيرفع درجته بهذا العلم ، إذا وجدته أتعب نفسه في التحضير وأتعب نفسه في مجلسه في العلم، وخرج من مجلس العلم وقد جمع ما قيل أو أغلب ما قيل؛ لأنه يعلم أنه مؤتمن من أمة محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم - على هذه المسائل ، وأن أي مجلس علم تذكر فيه مسائل العلم فمعنى ذلك أن كل من حضرها وسمعها وفهمها مسؤول أمام الله أن يبلغها للأمة ، والعالم تبرأ ذمته، ولذلك الأمل في الله، ثم في طلاب العلم ، فإذا وجدته في مجلس العلم بهذه المثابة ووجدته بعد مجلس العلم أخذ ذاك الذي قرأه، فإن كان في شريط فرّغه وإن كان في شريط سمعه المرة بعد المرة حتى يحفظ هذا العلم حفظا صحيحا ، وإن من أهل العلم من أدركناهم فوالله، إني سمعت بعضهم من مشائخنا –رحمة الله عليهم- سئل عن المسألة وبعض الأحيان يسأل عن العبارات في الكتب ليشرحها فيأتي بجملة حفظت بعض الجمل وكتبتها حرفيا، ونظرت إليه بعد أربع سنوات يسأل عن المسألة إياها، وبعد يمكن أكثر من خمس سنوات يسأل عن شرح يمر على نفس هذه الجملة التي قبل أربع سنوات فوجدت أنه لم يزد حرفا ولم ينقص حرفا ، العلم أمانة العلم مبني على الحفظ والرعاية ما يعطيك من رأسه، شيء حفظه عن علمائه وأداه إليك ، حتى إن بعض أهل العلم ممن تقرأ بعض كتبهم وشروحهم وبعض العلماء الكبار الذين أدركناهم –رحمة الله عليهم- وجدناهم إذا تعرضوا لبعض المسائل الفقهية نسمع بعض الأشرطة لهم أو تدوّن بعض المذكرات وبعض المسائل فتأتي إلى الكتب القديمة العتيقة فتجد أن الكلام نفسه ؛ لماذا ؟ لأنه علم أخذ بالأمانة وأدي بالأمانة ، فإذا كان طالب العلم بهذه الصفة فمعناه وهذا الذي نريد معناه أنه يبحث عن علم يضبطه ولو قليل لا عن علم لا يضبطه ولو كان كثيرا .
المشكلة اليوم في طلبة العلم أنهم يبحثون عن عشرات الدورات، ولا يلام فمنهومان لا يشبعان ويبحثون عن عشرات الدروس وبعضهم يقول أنا سأسافر وأرجع إلى بلدي فتجده عنده دروس الجامعة مثلا فيها من العلم والخير الكثير، وعنده دروس الحرم فتجده يخلط بين الاثنين بطريقة ((إن المنبت لا ظهرا أبقى ولا أرضا قطع)) ، تأتي بعد نصف السنة أو السنة الكاملة تقول له ماذا عندك يقول: والله ضائع ما أدري ماذا أفعل ؛ لماذا ؟ أولا قل أن تجده فتح كتابا قبل أن يأتي إلى مجلس العلم، في دورة نعم في دورة بسم الله متى بعد العصر بعد العصر خلاص بسم الله ، جاء وجلس في الدورة اكتب دون أو اسمع حتى يمضي الوقت ثم يقوم لا كأن شيئاً حدث ، تلك الكراسة إن كتب في كراسته رماها في دولابه ، وهو لا يعلم مدى مسؤوليته أمام الله عن هذا الذي سمع ، ولذلك لو أن طالب علم بحق تجده يتمنى أن ليس له بالأسبوع إلا درس واحد، لكن يحفظ فيه كل كلمة ويضبط فيه كل مسألة، ويخرج للأمة ضابطا للعلم كما خرج الصحابة الذين منهم ابن عمر الذي حفظ البقرة في ثمان سنوات وخرج للأمة فانتشرت فتاويه في أصقاع الدنيا من البركة التي وضعها الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- العلم بالاستكثار وعدم النظر في إتقانه مصيبة على الإنسان فيجد بعد فترة أن عنده أشرطة الدروس كلها، وعنده الكراريس مليئة لكن أين ؟ هل يستطيع هذا الذي سمع باب الطهارة هل يستطيع أن يفتي في مسألة واحدة؟ هل يستطيع أن يخرج نفسه من هذا البلاء ؟ والله ، إن القلوب تتقرح نحاسب أهل العلم قبل أن نحاسب أنفسنا فتجده يقول والله الشيخ ما عنده إلا درس واحد، والله ما في الجامعة إلا شيخان أو ثلاثة نستفيد منهم ، كأننا بلغنا القدوة في طلب العلم ، علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا نحن، مالذي قدمناه ؟ وما الذي فعلناه؟ وبعض المشايخ لهم شرح كامل في الفقه، إذا شرح الفقه كاملا فقد أعذر إلى الله ، لكن أين طلاب العلم من هذا الشرح الآن، هل تستطيع أن تجد شيخا شرح كتابا كاملا . ويقول لك : فلان من طلابي أستطيع أن آمن وأحيلك عليه، يفتيك في هذه المسألة ، أو فلان من طلابي اذهب إليه يشرح لك هذا الكتاب، لأنه طالب بحق، ولكن مصيبة إذا كانت الكثرة موجودة والقلة معدودة، كانت مجالس الشيخ عبدالعزيز رحمه الله والشيخ محمد تكتحل بها العيون من الأمة التي تحضر ، لكن أين الذين خلفوا ؟! وأين الذين أبقوا لهذا العالم الجليل، الإمام، الذي قدم للأمة علمه حتى تكون فعلا رد له بعض الجميل على الأمة ؟! حضر له دروس لا تحصى له كثرة، ولكن ما أبقى شيئا ، إلى متى ؟! نحن ما نبحث عن أن يكون عندنا والله عشرون يوما دورة ، خمسون يوما دورة، حينما فعلنا دورة العبادات لأول مرة شرحناها بهذا الوجه تركنا شهر رمضان، وشوال، وذي القعدة ووافقت الاختبارات ما نستطيع . طلاب العلم إذا عندهم اختبارات بين أمرين : إما أنهم يتركون ، وبعضهم يقول : هذا علم لله، وهذا للجامعة، ما يصلح هذا، نحن نريد طالب العلم أن يأخذ من الجامعة ومن الحرم ، وأن يأخذ من أي عالم عنده علم وعنده حق، والله، وجدنا في الجامعة من العلم ما لم نجده في الحرم، ووجدنا في الحرم من العلم ما لم نجده في الجامعة، نحن نبحث عن حكمة وحق، فإذا جاءت أيام الاختبارات نتوقف رفقا للطلاب ، لأننا نحس أننا نحملهم هذه الأمانة والمسؤولية، ونحملهم هذه الأمانة، فإذا شرحت كتب العبادات كاملة فيحتاج طالب العلم بالاستقراء والتجربة إلى ما لا يقل عن سنة مراجعة لكتاب العبادات، كتاب العبادات إذا أخذته كاملا في الفقه تحتاج ما لا يقل عن سنة، سنة بمعنى الكلمة بمعنى أنك تكتب جميع ما في الشريط تفرغه، ثم تأخذ المسائل وترتّبها، ثم تضع فهرسا لهذه المسائل، ثم تبدأ بالحفظ والمراجعة ثم تطبق على نفسك، والله، ثم والله، لا أخفي ما يجده كل من بُلي بمسؤولية تعليم الناس من الألم والحزن حينما لا يجد من يخلفه، ولا يمكن أن يتصور أحد مقدار الفرحة للعالم والأستاذ والشيخ والمعلم إذا وجده من يخلفه، رأس مال العالم في هذه الدنيا بعد تعليمه طلبة العلم، فإذا نصحوا فوالله، قدموا له يعني كافئوا وردوا له جميله، حينما يردون، العلم ما هو الثناء على العلماء وذكر أوصافهم وألقابهم وضبطهم وتحريرهم ، العلم أن تنقل علمه، وأن تؤدي هذه الأمانة على الوجه الذي يرضي الله، نجد في بعض الأحيان طلابا يواظبون ، وهذا ليس هنا يعني من خلال تجربتي في عدة مواضع ، فتألمت وتقرّح قلبي، وما الذي جعلني لا أكثر من الدروس، آتي وأجد طالب العلم في بعض الأحيان لا يفارقني، من أسبق الطلاب ، ما شاء الله ، لا حول ولا قوة بالله حضورا، وتجد عنده حرصا ومحبة للعلم وضبطا له، فتجده مثلا قرأنا بابا في الطهارة والله، هذا شيء أشهد به رأيته وسمعته وعشته ليس من واحد ، بل من أكثر من واحد، فتجد هذا الطالب قد حضر دروس الطهارة، في الفقه وفي الحديث ، وتكرر هذه الدروس ، وأعرف بعضهم من سألني في مسائل في المناسك، ومنهم من قرأ بعض المتون في المناسك، ثم أفاجأ بعد مدة ، وإذا به يقول : يا شيخ، الوالد أو الوالدة أو فلان من جيراننا أو فلان من قرابتنا عنده سؤال مشكل في مناسك الحج، ما هو هذا السؤال المشكل؟ الذي قرأه والذي حضره، والذي سمعه عشرات المرات، أي حزن، هناك جروح يعني لا نلوم أهل العلم، نريد أن نستفيق من الغفلة، يعني حينما يخرج بعض الأسئلة تأتي لا يمكن سؤال يطرح في الدرس إلا وأقرأه بإذن الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- ، وأنا أوصي الإخوان أن يجمعوها، لكن وجدت بعض طلبة العلم طلبة العلم بحق ، حينما تجد السؤال فعلا يدلك على أنه قرأ الدرس، وحضر، حينما تجد كما هائلا من الأسئلة ليس حول الدرس نهائيا، أو تجد أنك تقول شيء وإذا به في شيء آخر، نقول مثلا الخرص مشروع ودل عليه الكتاب والسنة يقول: ما هو الخرص الذي قال الله عنه : ** قتل الخراصون } ما هذا ؟! يعني هذه مصيبة نعم نقول هذا واقع ، هذا شيء موجود، قبل أن نحاسب أهل العلم علينا أن نحاسب أنفسنا، والله، إن كل من يحمل العلم ويرى طلبة العلم بحق ، حُفّاظا لهذا العلم، أمناء لهذا العلم، ما يغش، لما يأتي إلى درس العالم ويجلس بين يديه يشعر أنه فعلا أنه قد حضر هذا الدرس في بيته، وقرأه ثلاث مرات أربع مرات خمس مرات، كنا ندخل على طلبة العلم الصادقين في الجامعة نجد سهر الليل، ونجدهم في شدة الهاجرة، لا مكيفات ولا غيرها يتصببون عرقا وقد جاؤوا من دروس الجامعة وقد وضعوا كتب التفسير وكتب الحديث وكتب الفقه بين أيديهم، ما كان طالب العلم يجد شيئا يشغله عن العلم؛ لأنه يحس بالأمانة والمسؤولية، اليوم هو يومك، وغدا لك إن حفظت يومك، أما هذا الذي نبحث عنه حتى إن البعض يأتي يبحث فقط عن صفات الكمال، ويريد دروسا بطريقة معينة ، وإن استطاع أن يجعل الشيخ يشرح بطريقة معينة نعم، لكن ما الذي قدمه، نريد أكثر من درس، نريد الخلافات والتفريعات، ثم إذا جاءت الخلافات نريد الاختصار، لماذا تشتتنا، نريد شيئا مختصرا، أصبحت الأهواء ، نريد نريد ... ما تنفع ، ثم النظريات هذه شبعنا منها، نريد حفظا للعلم الذي يقال : الذي تريده وتبحث عنه هل الذي يقوله حق، أو لا، وهل الذي ينطق به صدق أو لا، فإن كان حقا فاحفظه، هذا الذي نريد، أما مسألة نريد تأصيلا، نريد التوسع، يعني مثلا في بعض الشروح توسعنا، وذكرنا الخلاف وبسطنا، وفي بعض الشروح نذكر أساسيات المتن لأننا نريد أن نؤصل لطالب العلم، فنجعل دائما في الشروح ، لا أريد طالب علم يقتصر على شرح واحد، ولن أستطيع أن أجعل شرحا مكررا، وإذا أعانني –عزَّ وجلَّ- وفت عليّ بفضله، فسأجعل كل شرح يكمل غيره، حتى يصبح طالب العلم يحس أن هذا العلم بفضل من الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- وليس له منتهى، ومن الذي يجعلنا نطيل المدة في ختم الكتب لأننا وجدنا بعض طلبة العلم يجلس عند الشيخ الشهر والشهرين يختم ثم يحرج للأمة، فيقال: هذا تلميذ فلان، لا علم طريقة التعامل مع طلبة العلم، ولا فقه في طريقة التعامل مع النصوص، ولا فقه في التعامل مع العلماء سلفا وخلفا، ثم يخرج هكذا يرتجل العلم وقيادة الناس، طول الزمان هو المحك لا يثبت فيه إلا الصادقون، ولا يصبر فيه إلا المرابطون، طول الزمان مقصود، ولذلك البعض قد يغتاب بعض أهل العلم يقول والله يطيل في دروسه ، ما عليك من أهل العلم، لست عليهم بمصيطر، وما على المحسنين من سبيل، فإذا وجدت أحداً من أهل العلم فرغ نفسه لطلبة العلم فكف لسانك عنه، واشتغل بما ينفعك، وما يعنيك، هذا النقد الذي نجده لأهل العلم والاشتغال بالاقتراحات هذا مضيعة ، ولن نصغي بآذاننا ولن نلتفت أبدا إلى مثل هؤلاء؛ لأننا سئمنا من هذه الأشياء، لنا طريق اخترناه على أهل العلم وجدنا أمانة نسأل الله بعزته وجلاله أن يبارك لنا فيه وأن يعيننا على بلاغه، والذي نريد ونصل إليه أن طالب العلم يبحث عن شيء يرضي الله –عزَّ وجلَّ- ، ورضى الله في ضبط العلم ، ومن هنا أقول: كل طالب العلم لو قرأ كتاب البيوع أو باب الربا فقط يستطيع أن يطلب شهرين يراجعه، لأنه يحتاج أن يضبط هذا الباب، ثم إذا ضبطه يأتي بعد الشهرين لتسمع الأسئلة المفيدة، لكي تسمع من طالب العلم يملأ عينك، تأتي في الدروس عشرات من العوام يحيط بك ويسألون أسئلة يعني بسيطة جدا وطلاب العلم غائبون، وإنا لله وإليه راجعون، أين طلاب العلم الذين يكتحل بهم العيون، أين طلاب العلم إذا نزل الإنسان من أهل العلم وأحاطوا به أسئلة قيمة مفيدة وأدبا وخلقا ؟! وأما الآن إلا من رحم الله ما يحيط بأهل العلم خاصة إذا خرج إلا أناس من العوام ويصبح الشيخ يسكت هذا ويعترض على هذا لكي يذهب بهاء العلم وسناء العلم ، نريد أن نعيد النظر قبل أن ننتقد أهل العلم ننتقد أنفسنا، وعلينا أن نستشعر الأمانة والمسؤولية، والهدف من هذا كله ليس هذا الدرس، كل الدروس، والأمر عام في هذا ، طلاب العلم في دراستهم في الجامعة عليهم أمانة، ويحتاجون إلى وقت ، يحتاجون إلى ضبط، ولذلك أنسب وقت اختاره هو الوقت الذي لا يكون فيه الاختبارات، ونحتاج ولو نأخذ بابا من أبواب البيوع، ويعطينا طالب العلم مراجعة دقيقة تبدأ أول شيء تأخذ العبارة ، وتنظر فيه، حتى كل من ورث العلم عن العلماء له ذوق في الكلمات التي يختارها، قرأت في فتاوى الإمام واعتبره شيخ الإسلام محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله برحمته الواسعة شيخ المشايخ، وإمام العلماء، رحمه الله قرأت له في فتاويه وفي تقريراته تتعجب والله، إن الكلمة إذا رفعتها لا يمكن أن تحل الكلمة مكانها، هناك ذوق، العلم الموروث هذا له طريقة ، من عود نفسه عليه خرج للأمة على أرض ثابتة، تأخذ الشريط وتفرغه وتفرغ العبارة تنقح العبارة المكررة تنظر فيها تعيدها تكررها تجرب كأنك أنت الذي تشرح ، تجرب أنك تحكي قول شيخك حتى تضبط، ثم بعد ذلك تلتفت إلى الدليل: الحديث بعض الأحاديث ما هي مخرجة تخرجها، ترجع إلى الأمهات، تنظر الفوائد ، يفتح الله لك من أبواب رحمتك ما لم يخطر لك على بال، وتجد أنك فعلا في جنة العلم التي هي جنة الدنيا قبل الآخرة ، ثم بعد ذلك ترتب المسائل وتجعل لك فهرسا ثم تجعل لك متنا خاصاً ترجع إليه، يقال لكل عالم أصل يرجع إليه، أنا قرأت هذا الكتاب على شيخي في باب كذا ، وإذا به منقّح مرتب، ثم بعد ذلك يصبح ديدنك ليلا نهارا، قائما قاعدا، كي تفهم هذه العبارات، كانوا يجلسون من بعد صلاة الفجر، وأدركت بعض حلق أهل العلم القديمة، من بعد صلاة الفجر على متن فقهي إلى صلاة الظهر وهم لم يجاوزوا ثلاثة أسطر، الثلاثة الأسطر هذه يقرأونها، وتصحح العبارة، ثم يعاد ثم يعاد شرحها، ثم يعاد ضرب الأمثلة لها ، ثم يعاد بيانها بطريقة عامية ، ثم يعاد بيانها بطريقة تأصيلية، ثم يسأل الطلاب عنها، ثم تفتح إشكالات الطلاب، فيؤذن الظهر وقد يكون في بعض الأحيان ما انتهوا، وجلست على بعض مشايخنا رحمة الله عليهم في الموافقات للشاطبي في نصف سطر ثلاثة مجالس، كل مجلس ساعتان، والله، ما كرر كلاما، العلم ما هو هذه السطحية وهذا الارتجال، حرام على الإنسان أن يأتي ويحضر في مجالس العلم وهو ما يسمى بأهل العلم لا يعرف الحديث إلا في مجلس العلم ، ولا يعرف فتحة الكتاب إلا في مجلس العلم، ثم إذا رجع رمى الكتاب واشتغل بزوجته وأولاده ولا يدري عن شيء، ثم يقول إنه طالب علم، ثم يأتي ويصيح: يا شيخ، أنا طالب علم، وعندي هم وغم، نعم هم وغم قد يسلط الله بإضاعة الأمانة ، أنا طالب علم لا أجد روحانية العلم ، متى كنت طالب علم ، قبل أن تكون أصابني والهم والغم، هذا الذي نريد، نريد منهجها صحيحا .
منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## لامية العرب

نسأل الله الكريم أن يرزقنا طلب العلم الذي سهل علينااقتناؤه وتثاقلنا تعلمه وتباطأنا العمل به

ماأعظم حياة هؤلاء العلماء ...لايتكاسلون في طلب العلم ويحملون هم المسلمين قاطبة..ولا نزكي على الله أحدا
اللهم تقبلهم وارزقهم الفردوس وأنفسناووالدينا والمسلمين أجمعين

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم هل لك أن تميز لي الشيخ القائل فأنا شخصيا أعرف اثنين باسم محمد مختار الشنقيطي كانا في اليمن وكنا نميزهما بالصغير والكبير ومشايخ شنقيط كُثُر والغربي أن اسم محمد مختار منتشر بتمييز بينهم في لهجتهم فإذا ما حدثونا اتحد المفترق فمثلا نسمعهم يقولون امحمدن وبتغيير بعض الحركات يدعون الآخر وهكذا والمقالة والله نافعة فجزاك الله خيرا على نشرها وليس مقصدي إلا تمييز علمائنا وجهود سلفنا رحمهم الله في ذلك لا تنكر .

----------


## أبو جهاد

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم هل لك أن تميز لي الشيخ القائل فأنا شخصيا أعرف اثنين باسم محمد مختار الشنقيطي كانا في اليمن وكنا نميزهما بالصغير والكبير ومشايخ شنقيط كُثُر والغربي أن اسم محمد مختار منتشر بتمييز بينهم في لهجتهم فإذا ما حدثونا اتحد المفترق فمثلا نسمعهم يقولون امحمدن وبتغيير بعض الحركات يدعون الآخر وهكذا والمقالة والله نافعة فجزاك الله خيرا على نشرها وليس مقصدي إلا تمييز علمائنا وجهود سلفنا رحمهم الله في ذلك لا تنكر .


  القائل هو الشيخ الدكتور / محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي 

 المدرس بالمسجد النبوي , والشارح لسنن الترمذي في مدينة جدة . 

 وصاحب هذا الموقع :

http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Beta/

وهنا صفحته على ( طريق الإسلام ) :

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&scholar_id=63

وشيخنا حفظه الله تعالى , يمزج في دروسه بين التعليم والتربية والموعظة والنصيحة  على منهج السلف الصالح .وغالب ماتكون مواعظه آخر الدرس , أو إجابةً لأحد الأسئلة .

 ولذلك يحضر مجالسه طلبة العلم والعوام والنساء والصبيان . 

 والله أعلم

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكر الله لكم ولعل الله أن ييسر لنا حضور بعض دروسه إذا أتينا المسجد الحرام أسأل الله العظيم أن يكون ذلك قريبا شكر الله لك تجاوبك أخي الكريم

----------


## طالبة العلم

جزاك الله خيرًا ..

----------


## كوير التميمي

لله دره .. كلمات لا تخرج إلا من كبير في العلم والأدب مثل الشيخ، ثبته الله على الحق، وزاده من فضله !

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

جزاكم الله خيرا
وأسأل الله أن يغفر للشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي وأن يوفقه في منصبه الجديد الذي يستحقه عضوا في هيئة كبار العلماء وأن يجري الله على يديه الخير العظيم

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

هل من مشمر للضبط 
هل من مستفيد بهذه النقاط ملتزم بها يستعين الله فيها: 

* مراجعة موضوع درس العلم قبل الحضور
* الحضور منتبها متيقظأ لكل ما يقال 
* تدوين العلم وضبط المسائل فلا تغيب كلمة ولا مسألة
* مراجعة ما تم تحصيله بعد كل درس 
* تبويب وفهرسة مادة الدروس 
* حفظ المسائل 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما
جزى الله الشيخ محمد ومن فرَّغ الشريط ومن نقل كلامه إلينا خير الجزاء

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

هل يوجد هذا المقطع مسجل صوتي

----------


## فريد طارق

بارك الله فيكم
ياليت لو كان الخط مرتباً

----------


## أبو أميمة العباسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزى الله شيخنا وحبيبنا الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي ووالله إنا لنشهد أنه من أولياء الله ، وممن وضع الله لهم القبول في الأرض ـ فما عهدته إلا رجلاً زاهدا ، عالما ، محافظا على وقته ، لا يحب الشهر ة ، لا يغضب إلا لله ، فجزاه الله خيرا

----------


## أقدار

تابعوا البث المباشر لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد محمد المختار الشنقيطي
من جامع الملك سعود بجدة وذلك بعد صلاة المغرب من يوم الأربعاء
شرح سنن الترمذي

http://www.liveislam.net/

----------


## ،،التوحيد نور،،

جزاكم الله خيرا..أرفعه للفائدة..

----------


## حذام

جزاكم الله خيرا .. وجزى الشيخ خيرا ع حرصه ع نقل الأمانة ..

اللهم يسر لطلبة العلم ذلك ..وهيء لهم حسن التلقب والأداء ..!!

آمين

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم، ما شاء الله مقالة شيخ عرف الله و قصده

----------

